
BlackRock’s Message: Contribute to Society, or Risk Losing Our Support - acjohnson55
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/15/business/dealbook/blackrock-laurence-fink-letter.html
======
jshaqaw
Blackrock’s attempt to distract public and political attention from the fact
that they control such a vast amount of capital. Good PR. Won’t achieve
anything but good PR.

------
apple4ever
Sounds like I'll be divesting myself from any BlackRock investments. I invest
to make money, not for some "social justice" platform which usually is justice
only for the chosen. Plus the focus on the "climate", a non-science based
position is dumb.

------
nabla9
Where Black Rock and others could really big positive impact is enforcing the
good corporate governance practices. I know that asset managers like Black
Rock have showed some initiative, but they surely could use much heavier hand.

~~~
unixhero
My understanding is that this - is - the heavy hand, right?

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16156145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16156145)

------
rf15
But are they not themselves part of the problem they decry?

------
warkdarrior
Damn commies!

